# Hip Dysplasia and Exercises For Young Dog



## kellystar (Feb 27, 2016)

When I got my dog two years ago, I was totally uneducated on puppy mills and the awful practice of backyard breeding. Long story short, me and my boyfriend bought our dog from some random person online who claimed to be a "breeder".

Ends up the dog was very sick (which thankfully was Giardia and nothing serious) and eventually we discovered she also had hip dysplasia.

She has all of the clinical symptoms (frog sitting position, running sideways, hopping up and down stairs, etc). I've had her checked by 4 different vets, and the last vet actually took some X-rays. He said although she showed the clinical symptoms, there was no clear indication on the X-rays. The radiologist also said the same thing.

But, the signs are too obvious, we've even noticed her not putting her back left leg down when she goes down stairs. She keeps it up as if it hurts.

We want to do something instead of just waiting around for it to get really bad. We've already started with supplements, we give Dasuquin with MSM and fish oil on a regular basis.

We would also like to incorporate some type of exercise routine in our schedule that will help strengthen her leg muscles. What are some safe exercises we can do which will not hurt her, but will work to strengthen her muscles.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

If it doesn't show up in x rays and none of the vets think hip dysplasia, it's most likely not. Maybe it is a pulled muscle or pinched nerve? Luxating patellas? Maybe something neurological? Have you thought about a chiropractor?

My mom's golden has very slight hip dysplasia and she has never showed signs...even at 12 years old. We only know because we got her xrayed at a young age out of curiosity (my mom works at a vet). 

Hope you get answers soon!!


----------



## kellystar (Feb 27, 2016)

The vets all agreed it was hip displasia, except for one vet who said it was luxating patella but she was pretty inexperienced. The left leg did look slightly different from the right in the x-ray, but it was not definitive.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hip displasia at two Y/O is rare. But if confirmed will be a problem for the life of the dog (which might not be very long) You need advice from a specialist Vet. I believe surgery is possible but would be VERY expensive and indeterminate in efficacy. Do all that you can to prevent the dog becoming obese since this is the worst contributing factor. Mild exercise often is the best therapy.
Eric


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Swimming would be the best exercise for muscle building because there is no weight bearing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was also going to suggest swimming since it is non weight bearing and uses a broad range of motions. 

I don't think a frog sit necessarily means hip dysplasia, most puppies sit with one or the other of their back legs sticking out to the side. Javelin does and Lily and Peeves both used to do it. Lily and Peeves out grew doing it. My vet checked Javelin's hip manually and found them to well well seated in the sockets on both sides. I will train him not to stick the foot out once he is clear on where and when he is supposed to sit.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

my parents' standard was diagnosed with 3rd degree hip dysplasia at 14 months old, and he hadn't shown any signs of it. 

Swimming is the best form of exercise for her. It will build key muscles that support the hip joint, making it stronger. Also, you want to keep your dog slim. Less weight on the joints is important. 

Avoid hard/high impact exercise like running/jumping on pavement. 

You may also want to get ramps or stairs so she doesn't jump off high furniture.


Also, my mini poodle mix is over 4 years old and he always lies froggy style, so do a bunch of dogs at my work, and they're all fine in the hip department. The signs you've mentioned also sound like growing goofy puppy behaviour. 


Are there signs like an irregular gait, dragging the back toes, not lifting her back feet high enough to clear small curbs/ledges?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Swimming would be ideal, but I think regular low impact walking and playing to build muscle would also help, as would watching her weight. I have found with my dogs that off leash walking, where they go at their own pace and mainly walk and run on grass and soft surfaces, builds muscle very successfully. Keeping her at the ideal weight and building muscle through regular low impact exercise costs little except time, and will be good for her (and you) whatever the state of her hips.


----------



## kellystar (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you guys for the suggestions, been out of town so didn't get a chance to read these.

@Locket, when she goes down stairs sometimes she keeps her back left leg in the air (the hip with the problem according to her vet).

Unfortunately we don't have a pool, so I cant really do swimming. But I will try finding off leash places to let her just walk and exercise on her own without forcing anything.

I try to keep her as lean as possible. Avoid feeding to many treats and always keep her active.

Again thanks everyone!


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm not personally experienced wirh dog hip dysplasia, but my daughter was born wirh bilateral hip dysplasia and I know it was obvious on her xrays (that's what they used to cast her and check on it for years). I would think it should be obvious in xrays on a dog, too. The joint would be malformed. Maybe she has injured herself. Have you tried giving her glucosamine? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

